# Small algea eater



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

Would RCS or otos work with lamp eye tetras in a 36 gal. Im open to other ideas


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Otos would be better then RCS. A four inch tetra will decimate the RCS colony. Do you have sufficient algae for the otos, they can be hard to keep alive in an immature aquarium.


----------



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

I have anough algea for them and its sustainable


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I have 4 Otos in a 45gal with a bunch of Tetras. Just incase there isn't enough algae for them every few days I give them a small piece of zucchini. In a small bowl of water I microwave a 1"X1 1/2" piece of zucchini for 30 seconds to soften it. After it cools I stick a couple 1/8"x1" stainless steel rods in it to weigh it down. The stainless steel is from Ace hardware. I didn't want to trust those plant (lead ?)weights 

The Otos hang close to each other on the rear glass most of the day and move around late evening and night.


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

American Flag Fish make excellent algae eaters. Once they deplete it they go for your plants tho. Also, if you boil your cucumber for 4 minutes then immediately cool it in ice water it will sink. I do this then freeze it for a couple months worth.


----------

